# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ποιο ISD ??

## taskom

Καλησπερα θελω να κανω κατι σαν το παρακατω αλλα  με ποιο πολυ χρονο εγραφεις απο τα 60 sec..

Καποιος αν ξερει καποιο αλλο ISD για περισσοτερο χρονο αν βοηθησει...

Θελω να κανω rec 10-12 λεπτα..

http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=570


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει μέχρι ISD25120 για 2 λεπτά. Τώρα αν εσύ θες 12 λεπτά θα χρειαστείς ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 6 ISD25120 και τα ανάλογα κυκλώματα διαχείρισης.

----------


## manolena

Οι μνήμες της σειράς ISD25xx έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι obsolete εδώ και δύο χρόνια, που σημαίνει
οτι θα δυσκολευτείς να βρείς κάποια μοντέλα απο αυτά (και ειδικότερα τα 60 και 120). Η Windbond (τώρα
η Nuvoton) παράγει τα chip-corder στη σειρά ISD51xx με χρόνους εγγραφής ώς και 16 λεπτά, αλλά 
διευθυνσιοδοτούνται μέσω I2C πρωτοκόλλου. Μπορείς να δείς τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά εδώ:

http://www.nuvoton.com/hq/enu/Produc...ts/ISD5100.pdf

ενώ υπάρχουν και τα σχετικά evaluation και demo boards για κάθε τύπο της σειράς.

http://www.nuvoton.com/NuvotonMOSS/C...c-e651a220610c

----------

FILMAN (08-03-12), 

GeorgeVita (08-03-12), 

leosedf (08-03-12), 

taskom (08-03-12)

----------

